

Plans for Prometheus Device (lets you shoot fire) - smanek
http://picasaweb.google.com/Everett.Bradford/Prometheus

======
pbhjpbhj
Looks more like "lets you hold a gas burner" in the pics.

------
elblanco
What a complete nerd. I love it.

Dangerous, brainy _AND_ fun.

------
dkokelley
Maybe I missed it. Any videos available?

~~~
smanek
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2oEP3RWppA>

